# Links to ABD Trip Reports



## DisneyKevin

Hope this helps.


----------



## KLondon

Okay - Here are mine:

Number 1 - London/Paris - Cities of Knights and Lights

Number 2 - Costa Rica - Path to Pura Vida

Number 3 - U.S.A. - Southwest Splendors (Arizona/Utah) trip report


----------



## Poppins2000

Ok


----------



## sayhello

Please only post links here - otherwise, the thread will get to be pages & pages, and it will still be hard to find stuff.  

If you don't know how to post links to posts, let me know, and I can help!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Here's my Trip Report for the Southwest Splendors trip (Arizona/Utah - Sedona/Grand Canyon/Monument Valley/Arches National Park/Moab):


Southwest Splendors Part 1
Southwest Splendors Part 2
Southwest Splendors Part 3
Southwest Splendors Part 4
Southwest Splendors Part 5

Enjoy!
Sayhello


----------



## redzinner

Just the Rome portion (mea culpa, mea culpa) of Viva Italia September 2008.


----------



## Poppins2000

Back from the Emerald Isle 05/15 - 05/25/08
Part 1 Emerald Isle
Part 2 Emerald Isle
Part 3 Emerald Isle
Part 4 Emerald Isle
Part 5 Emerald Isle


----------



## Compte de Yoyo

Don't think this has been posted yet:

Miraflores
Cusco
Sacred Valley
Machu Picchu


----------



## kristilew

Sorry, the links are all outdated now, we're closing up the website.  There are some other Peru reports on here, though, and more recent than mine.  All I can say is, the 2008 Peru ABD was amazing and still the trip of a lifetime for us.  I highly encourage everyone to go!


----------



## Traveling Tinkerbell

China trip report for June 2008

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1857003&highlight=enchanted+china


----------



## ga9497

Thanks Kevin, 

I wanted to post the link to this Backstage Magic trip report. I was hoping the person would post it themselves but I guess they haven't been around this board the last few days. 

It was posted by Disneygrl36

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2035488


----------



## SailingBeagle

Backstage Magic Trip Report 6-2008

www.sailingbeagle.blogspot.com


----------



## awatt

I realize the itineraries for the Italy trips have changed, but this may help somebody

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1553986


----------



## awatt

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1886083


----------



## stultress

Viva Italia 4/30/09 (adults only)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2185940


----------



## redzinner

We're home from the first Emerald Isle tour of the season.

The Emerald Isle 2009 - Part 1

The Emerald Isle 2009 - Part 2

The Emerald Isle 2009 - Part 3

The Emerald Isle 2009 - Part 4

The Emerald Isle 2009 - Part 5

The Emerald Isle 2009 - Part 6

The Emerald Isle 2009 - Part 7

The Emerald Isle 2009 - Part 8

The Emerald Isle 2009 - Personal Observations


----------



## Disneygrl36

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2035488


----------



## disneytraveler

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1952247&highlight=imperial+cities


----------



## SLK1

Viva Italia June 11-19 trip report:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32364859&posted=1#post32364859


----------



## tigger_ttfn

Live from Ireland - June 19   http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2208088

Day One - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213348

Day Two - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213405

Day Three - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213578

Day Four - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2215256

Day Five - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2215298

Day Six - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2215366

Day Seven - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2215395


----------



## SailingBeagle

Adult Only  May 2009

http://sailingbeagleknightsandlights.blogspot.com

Questions PM me, so not to take up space on this sticky

Lisa


----------



## abbyjt

Here are my trip reports from South Africa   June 21 to July 3, 2009
Day 1,2,3
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2221978

Day 4,5,6
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2222038

Day 7,8
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2223202

Day 9
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2224905

Day 10,11,12
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2226748 

I hope I did this right

Abbyjt


----------



## figmentfan2009

Here is the link to my Enchanted China Trip Report... 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32883875#post32883875


----------



## kristilew

Here's a SWS report for the 2009 season.  Some things have changed from earlier trips...
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2216297


----------



## tksbaskets

If you'd like to join my family on our Wyoming Quest for the West vacation just click the link below!

Quest for the West (Wyoming) August 2-8, 2009


----------



## knewton64

below -


MY ADVENTURES by Disney "Spirit of America" Sept 2009 Trip Report (w/pics & video)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread....errerid=208040



ENJOY .


----------



## sayhello

Here's my Trip Report for my Sep 2-9, 2009 Adults Only Alaska - Taming the Last Frontier ABD!

*Part 1:*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...last-frontier-part-1-image-intensive.2294383/

*Part 2:*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...last-frontier-part-2-image-intensive.2294446/

*Part 3:*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...last-frontier-part-3-image-intensive.2294496/

*Part 4:*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...last-frontier-part-4-image-intensive.2297302/

*Part 5:*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...last-frontier-part-5-image-intensive.2302932/

*Part 6:*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...last-frontier-part-6-image-intensive.2306647/

*Part 7:*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...er-part-7-final-part-image-intensive.2315895/

Enjoy!
Sayhello


----------



## marcemch

This was a family trip - "Taming the Last Frontier"

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2262868 - Trip report 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2273961 - Trip reflections


----------



## figmentfan2009

Here is my trip report, such as it is so far... 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34719743#post34719743


----------



## HappyGrumpy

Could not remember if I ever posted this here or not so here you go!
This will give you the ability to go into our gallery and movies we made!

If for some reason have an issue PM me and I will send you the link!

http://gallery.me.com/samashsound


----------



## sayhello

Kevin, I hope this is OK here.  This link was posted elsewhere in the Forum, but I think it would be useful to have the link here, as it's the only Trip Report on this ABD, and it's FABULOUS!  I think a few people have signed up for this trip based on this report.

http://payitbackwards.typepad.com/pay_it_backwards/2009/07/index.html

Sayhello


----------



## knewton64

MY ADVENTURES by Disney's, "IF I WERE A FRAGGLE..." Backstage Magic 03-28-2010 to 04-03-2010 trip report (w/pics & video) http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2332428&referrerid=208040




Enjoy -




T.T.F.N.


----------



## disneytraveler

Once upon a Fairytale -Germany
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34079024#post34079024

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2318290
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2331188
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2333538


----------



## Dodie

You will find my trip report from the "special" Dreams Unlimited/DIS Unplugged Adventures by Disney Backstage Magic Tour - April 13-16 (44 DISers on a very special adventure together) here...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2449869


----------



## aspen37

I was also on the group Dis Unplugged/Dreams Unlimited trip in April. It was a really great trip! I would love to do this ABD trip again in the future.  

This is where you will find my TR.



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2408048


----------



## Forever a Princess

Please enjoy reading my South Africa Blog March 2010!!!!

Part 1 Cape Town
Cape Town  

Part 2 To George by George
 To George by George 

Part 3 In George by George
 In George by George 

Part 4  Knysna Monkeyland and Birds of Eden
 Knysna Monkeyland and Birds of Eden l

Part 5 Knysna Featherbed and Elephant Ride
 Knysna Featherbed and Elephant Ride l

Part 6 To Kapama Safari Lodge
 To Kapama Safari Lodge 

Part 7 The Big Five
 The Big Five!!!! l

Part 8  The Day of the Leopard
 The Day of the Leopard 

Part 9 Sale Kahle
 Sale Kahle 

Part 10 The Best of the Best!  My Favorites
 The Best of the Best! 

A Big Thank You to Say Hello!!!!  She helped me with the computer tekkie stuff to get the post to look this way!!!!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

My husband I were lucky enough to experience our very first Adventures by Disney Tour with the Podcast Crew (Pete, Walter, Kevin and John) and 44 DISers.  

*DISCLAIMER:  Your CA Backstage Magic Tours may or may not include everything we did.  
SPOILER ALERT:  This Trip Report goes into detail about the Tour.* 

Here's our Trip Report ...  Link *HERE*

  Enjoy!
Jennifer


----------



## Diskidatheart

Here is where you can find the link to my Viva Italy review thread.  I hope you enjoy it.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2470669


----------



## sayhello

Here's my Trip Report for the ABD/DCL Mediterranean Magic Cruise Vacation.  



Med Magic Part 1
Med Magic Part 2
Med Magic Part 3
Med Magic Part 4
Med Magic Part 5
Med Magic Part 6
Med Magic Part 7
Med Magic Part 8
Med Magic Part 9
Med Magic Part 10 (Israel)

Enjoy!
Sayhello


----------



## Carolinagal

I hope it is OK, but I am posting a link to my blog which has a video photo montage I made of our experiences on the Backstage Magic tour. It is very large, too large for YouTube.

Please note that it is very detailed and contains spoilers of surprises on the trip. Also, during each adventure there is the opportunity for special Magic, which may not be available or offered to other groups.

I loved the entire trip - and plan to do it again someday!


----------



## RSM

Photos and modified trip report for Alpine Magic, followed by Paris:

Alpine Magic Photos Part 1:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2504469

Alpine Magic Photos Part 2:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2504833

Alpine Magic-Paris Photos:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2507569

Alpine Magic-Text:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2502766


----------



## sayhello

KayGuidance's Peru and the Sacred Valley Trip Report:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2545144


----------



## sharonkurland

Rocky Trails & Mountie Tales, Glacier Park, Montana & Banff, Canada, Sept. 4-11, 2010

(also includes links to Southwest Splendors '07 and Backstage Magic '08)

Safe travels...


----------



## KLondon

Here's my report for my Aug 2010 Southwest Splendors trip. 

I can't believe this took 2.5 months to write!


----------



## sayhello

Putting a link to *toribelle*'s post with a link to a Trip Report for Gateway to the Galapagos.  (Trip Report is posted on another site)

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36465454

Sayhello


----------



## beachbunny

Here's my video "trip report" for South Africa 2011.


http://youtu.be/JNQmwjnMV7A


----------



## sayhello

Here's the beginning of my Trip Report for the DIS Unplugged Exclusive Knights & Lights Plus Disneyland Paris ABD!

It's a Work in Progress, I'll continue to update this post as I go!




DIS London/Paris/DLP Part 1
DIS London/Paris/DLP Part 2
DIS London/Paris/DLP Part 3
DIS London/Paris/DLP Part 4
DIS London/Paris/DLP Part 5
DIS London/Paris/DLP Part 6
DIS London/Paris/DLP Part 7


To be Continued...

Enjoy!
Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Here's links to Scott Smith's (briefly with the Podcast) DIS blog entries for his ABD Quest for the West (Wyoming) trip:

The blog entry:

http://www.disunplugged.com/2011/07/21/adventures-by-disneys-quest-for-the-west/

The link to his photos:

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/g1305-quest-for-the-westwyoming.html

Enjoy!
Sayhello


----------



## jcb

If anyone is interested, we have recently returned from the DIS exclusive Viva Italia ABD trip and I'm updating my contemporaneous posts on the Podcast ABD Forum with additional photos (including room photos).


----------



## Dolby1000

Returned about 2 weeks ago (is it that long alread) and here is a link to a full day by day trip report.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2944501

Dolby1000


----------



## NoraG

Here is a link to my quick South Africa trip report.  I hope it works because I've never posted a link before.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2949824


----------



## pxlbarrel

My trip report for our April 2012 ABD tour.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2903121


----------



## WeLoveABD

Sorry--not sure how to do a link, so here is the report in full:

Greek Odyssey Trip Report (June 22, 2012-July 1, 2012)

Edit by Sayhello:  Here's the link to WeLoveABD's great Trip Report:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2953563


----------



## K and K's Mommy

June 2012 Quest for the West Report here.


----------



## tufbuf

Here it is 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2959275


----------



## RSM

Here is the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2968162


----------



## tsgirl

Day 1 and 2: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2971369

Day 3 and 4: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2971940

Day 5: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2972354

Day 6: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2973350

Day 7: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2973716


----------



## Cousin Orville

Aug 2012 Esprit de France
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2974793


----------



## familygoboston

photo intensive travelouge with lots of "tips" in blue, so you can scan them quickly.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46060948#post46060948


----------



## Moosysmom

sayhello said:


> Please only post links here - otherwise, the thread will get to be pages & pages, and it will still be hard to find stuff.
> 
> If you don't know how to post links to posts, let me know, and I can help!
> 
> Sayhello



Can you let me know how to do a post a link, would love to let all know about my abd Emerald Isle. 

Thanks


----------



## sayhello

Moosysmom said:


> Can you let me know how to do a post a link, would love to let all know about my abd Emerald Isle.
> 
> Thanks


I've sent you a PM with instructions.  Looking forward to your report!  

Sayhello


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Foodie Travels  London and Paris Live!!!
Foodie Travels  London and Paris Live  The Ship Tavern
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Adventures by Disney Welcome Dinner!!!
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  The Food Halls at Harrods!!
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Breakfast at the Chauncery Court London
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Harrods Lunch Buffet
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Hush Restaurant, London
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Foxhills Resort
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Welcome Dinner in Paris
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Fauchon
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  La Bucherie Cafe, Paris
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Vesuvio, Paris
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Laduree
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Disneyland Paris, Restaurant des Stars
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  California Grill, Disneyland Paris
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Walts Restaurant, Disneyland Paris
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Cafe Fantasia, Disneyland Paris
Foodie Travels  London and Paris  Disneyland Paris Farewell Dinner


----------



## Gonecruisin

Here is a link to my trip report of Costa Rica 2013.  I had fun writing it and sharing it with everyone. I hope you enjoy it. Yes it has pictures!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2948107


----------



## Bobo912

Peru
March 23 - 30, 2013

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3097441


----------



## Cousin Orville

Cambodia, Vietnam and Laos 2013

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3127801


----------



## skier_pete

Someone told me I should come over here and post a link.

This is a Trip Report for the ABD Backstage Magic with the DIS crew from June 9th - 14th. While I am keeping the major spoilers out of the report, I would like to recommend anyone planning on going on this trip anytime soon to NOT read this report anyways...I personally think the less you know going in the better.

However, for those that are really curious or are on the fence about the trip:

Link HERE


----------



## JacksGirlz

Here is the link for my Germany ABD June 21-29, 2013 trip report.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3139359

At the bottom of the first post there is a link to the next day.  Enjoy!


----------



## JacksGirlz

This link will take you to my Ireland trip report, starting with our predays in Dublin.  At the bottom of the first post you will find the link for the next post as I get them done.  Thanks for reading.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3143015


----------



## calypso726

Our Brave Scotland Adventure

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3150065


----------



## tufbuf

Added a trip report beginning post #143. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2948107&page=10


----------



## ucancallmetink

I wrote a Cities of Knights and Lights trip review on my blog.  I'm happy to answer any questions!


----------



## sayhello

Here's the beginning of my Trip Report for the Greek Odyssey ABD in Greece!

It's a Work in Progress, I'll continue to update this post as I go!


Greek Odyssey Part 1
Greek Odyssey Part 2
Greek Odyssey Part 3
 To be Continued...

Enjoy!
Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

New York dreams DVC exclusive 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3280529


----------



## Cousin Orville

China and Hong Kong (with HK Disneyland!) 2014

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3290525


----------



## WeLoveABD

sayhello said:


> Please only post links here - otherwise, the thread will get to be pages & pages, and it will still be hard to find stuff.
> 
> If you don't know how to post links to posts, let me know, and I can help!
> 
> Sayhello



Hey Sayhello--I am writing up a Scotland trip report...how do I post a link to it?  thanks!


----------



## sayhello

WeLoveABD said:


> Hey Sayhello--I am writing up a Scotland trip report...how do I post a link to it?  thanks!


Are you posting it here on the DISBoards or on another site?  If it's here on the DIS, once you post the first post of the thread, you'll have an URL for the thread in your address bar.  Just copy that address, and hit the icon above the text window that looks like the Earth with a chain link in front of it.  Paste the URL into the pop-up box, hit enter, and you'll have a link to your report.

If you are posting it on another site, the process is pretty much the same.  Post it to the other site, grab the URL from the address bar, and paste it into the pop-up box after hitting the Earth-with-link icon.  

Let me know if that makes sense or not!

Sayhello


----------



## WeLoveABD

sayhello said:


> Are you posting it here on the DISBoards or on another site?  If it's here on the DIS, once you post the first post of the thread, you'll have an URL for the thread in your address bar.  Just copy that address, and hit the icon above the text window that looks like the Earth with a chain link in front of it.  Paste the URL into the pop-up box, hit enter, and you'll have a link to your report.
> 
> If you are posting it on another site, the process is pretty much the same.  Post it to the other site, grab the URL from the address bar, and paste it into the pop-up box after hitting the Earth-with-link icon.
> 
> Let me know if that makes sense or not!
> 
> Sayhello


Thanks! It will be on DIS- will give it a go in next few days!


----------



## Calfan

Here is a link to my trip report for the July 5, 2014 Central Europe (Austria, Germany & The Czech Republic) ABD:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3304874


----------



## WeLoveABD

Giving this a go--a joint effort from two disborders--WeLoveABD did the text and the photos were inserted (and taken by) tufbuf!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3306057


----------



## RSM

Attached is a link to a trip report for the 6/21/2014 Central Europe trip.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3305274


----------



## DCPhotoGal

I'm working on a trip report from our recent ABD Scotland vacation.  Here is the link: 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3323452


----------



## calypso726

Knights & Lights - Pre trip Scotland, post trip Disneyland Paris

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3331800


----------



## khertz

We went on the DIS Exclusive Viva Italia trip last month, and added on Disneyland Paris at the end. Here's a link to my trip report! 

Show No Fear! DIS Exclusive Viva Italia+DLP TR Sept 2014


----------



## Diane0977

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3326306


----------



## mare1203

Here is the link to my trip report for Viva Italia from June 2014! Hope this helps someone!!

Andiamo Adventurer's: A Viva Italia Trip Report


----------



## LittleKittyMarie

Backstage Magic, August 2013

Adventures by Disney: Hollywood Honeymoon Magic


----------



## sayhello

Here's the links to my Scotland: A Brave Adventure Trip Report!

Part 1:   http://www.disboards.com/threads/pa...a-brave-adventure-pre-days-in-london.3334762/
Part 2:   http://www.disboards.com/threads/pa...rave-adventure-pre-days-in-edinburgh.3340135/
Part 3:   http://www.disboards.com/threads/pa...-adventure-abd-days-1-2-in-edinburgh.3390151/

To Be Continued!!

Sayhello


----------



## TXTransplant

Here is my trip report for our trip to Germany from June 12-20, 2015.

http://disboards.com/threads/6-12-15-6-20-15-germany-trip-report.3418633/


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Here is my trip report for our B2B 23 day cruise of Norway/Iceland and the Baltics, including the 7/10-7/22/15 "Magic of the Baltics" ABD cruise add-on. http://www.disboards.com/threads/23...with-abd-add-on-updated-estonia-7-24.3427323/


----------



## Cousin Orville

Australia 2015

http://disboards.com/threads/australia-trip-report-2015.3430646/


----------



## SingingMom

Central Europe June 2015


http://disboards.com/threads/central-europe-live.3420527/


----------



## calypso726

San Francisco Adults Only September 2015

http://www.disboards.com/threads/san-francisco-adults-only-trip-report.3449114/


----------



## Cousin Orville

Ireland 2015

http://disboards.com/threads/ireland-trip-report-2015.3445368/


----------



## Skip3key

Just finished our Dis Exclusive ABD Southern California and Disneyland trip report from December 2015

http://www.disboards.com/threads/trip-report-abd-dis-exclusive-southern-california-dec-13-18-2015.3476037/


----------



## JosephWDW

KLondon said:


> Okay - Here are mine:
> 
> Number 1 - London/Paris - Cities of Knights and Lights
> 
> Number 2 - Costa Rica - Path to Pura Vida
> 
> Number 3 - U.S.A. - Southwest Splendors (Arizona/Utah) trip report


Thank You KLondon.


----------



## WDWmom08

Here is a link to a trip report for Costa Rica. I did not write it; but I wanted to post it because there hasn't been one written in the last several years. There is also a link to a write up on how to pack.

http://www.luxurytravelmom.com/luxury-disney-adventures-by-disney-costa-rica-review/


----------



## TXTransplant

Italy - Amalfi Coast with pre-days in Rome.  June 2016.

http://disboards.com/threads/trip-r...ast-june-15-22-with-pre-days-in-rome.3517940/


----------



## calypso726

Danube River cruise - inaugural DVC exclusive

Pre-trip to Ireland

http://www.disboards.com/threads/danube-river-cruise-with-a-pre-trip-to-ireland.3522400/page-3

Part two - the Danube River cruise

http://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-exclusive-danube-river-cruise.3524853/

Part three - Post Prague add on

http://www.disboards.com/threads/prague-add-on-post-danube-river-cruise.3527060/


----------



## MiniMom22

I can't wait to do one of these!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Greece 6/2016: http://www.disboards.com/threads/abd-greece-2016-trip-report.3522516/


----------



## BluesTraveler

Alaska August 2016: http://www.disboards.com/threads/alaska-trip-report-2016.3532479/


----------



## Kidoctr

*Danube River Cruise Trip Report - Vilshofen to Budapest, 29 Jul - 4 Aug 2016*
http://www.disboards.com/threads/da...shofen-to-budapest-29-jul-4-aug-2016.3536400/


----------



## Cousin Orville

Germany 2016

http://disboards.com/threads/germany-trip-report-2016-updated-through-munich.3529364/


----------



## abbyjt

Amazon & Galapagos 2016

http://www.disboards.com/threads/amazon-and-galapagos-any-thoughts.3529650/


----------



## RebelHawk

Peru Adult Only 2016 trip report

http://www.disboards.com/threads/peru-–-adult-only-20-–-29-sept-2016-trip-report.3549595/


----------



## lilmissfoodie

DIS Exclusive SoCal BSM Oct 2016

http://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-exclusive-bsm-10-23-10-28-16-review.3557864/


----------



## Cousin Orville

DIS Exclusive Northern Italy and Switzerland (2016)

http://disboards.com/threads/northe...6-finished-with-post-nights-in-milan.3540114/


----------



## calypso726

Winter in Wyoming December 2016

http://www.disboards.com/threads/winter-in-wyoming.3567270


----------



## hilarys

Back Stage Magic Mini Trip Report

http://www.disboards.com/threads/ba...rip-report-finally-back-to-finish-up.3518757/


----------



## tink1970

Danube Holiday Cruise with Prague Add On (2016)

http://www.disboards.com/threads/da...th-photos-and-prauge-add-on-complete.3566846/


----------



## sayhello

Discussion & mini trip reports on the Wyoming in Winter Trip in 2013:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/winter-wonderland.3037889/page-2


----------



## DCPhotoGal

Costa Rica 2017: https://www.disboards.com/threads/costa-rica-trip-report-4-17.3598069/


----------



## DCPhotoGal

Peru July 2016 https://www.disboards.com/threads/peru-trip-report-7-16.3598734/


----------



## RebelHawk

New York City Long Weekend 25 - 28 May 2017 Adult Only 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/nyc-adult-only-25-28-2017-trip-report.3606573/


----------



## Chirple

Arizona/Utah (aka Southwest Splendors) May 2016

https://www.disboards.com/threads/arizona-utah-may-2016-trip-report-completed-5-26-17.3605360/


----------



## sayhello

I guess I never posted a link to my Danube River Cruise / Prague add-on Trip Report.  Here it is:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...e-add-on-updated-5-2-17-day-7-passau.3534288/

Sayhello


----------



## hilarys

London/Paris June 2017

https://www.disboards.com/threads/london-paris-june-2017-mini-report.3614169/


----------



## hilarys

Backstage Magic by a Disneyland Regular
June 2016

https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...rip-report-finally-back-to-finish-up.3518757/


----------



## acndis

Alaska June/July 2017

https://www.disboards.com/threads/8-days-in-alaska-a-trip-report-6-26-7-3-17-with-a-side-of-banff-and-seattle-complete.3619095/


----------



## BluesTraveler

Wyoming July 2017:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/adventures-by-disney-wyoming-july-2017.3623209/


----------



## DCPhotoGal

Ha, just saw BluesTravelers' Wyoming trip report.  Looks like were were just a week behind  https://www.disboards.com/threads/wyoming-trip-report-august-2017.3626977/


----------



## calypso726

Here is the link to our Viva Italia adults only trip for August 2017

https://www.disboards.com/threads/italy-adults-only-august-2017-trip-report.3626917/


----------



## AquamarineSteph

Here is a link to my Montana & Alberta, Canada, adults only, trip for August 2017.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/montana-alberta-canada-trip-report-august-2017.3626892/


----------



## Cousin Orville

South Africa 2017

https://www.disboards.com/threads/south-africa-2017-final-thoughts.3621710/


----------



## tgeorge

Adult Exclusive- Backstage Magic December 2017

https://www.disboards.com/threads/adult-exclusive-backstage-magic-trip-report.3652258/


----------



## DCPhotoGal

Australia, December 2017 https://www.disboards.com/threads/australia-in-december-trip-report.3653182/


----------



## Grifdog22

Australia 2017 version trip report

https://www.disboards.com/threads/summer-2017-australia-bound-trip-report.3649973/


----------



## calypso726

China - Adults only May 20, 2018

https://www.disboards.com/threads/china-trip-report-adults-only-may-2018.3683433/


----------



## Jess_S

Scotland June 2018 with a 5 year old

https://www.disboards.com/threads/me-these-two-and-a-heelan-coo-scotland-june-2018.3690195/


----------



## DCPhotoGal

Alaska 2018 (new itinerary) https://www.disboards.com/threads/alaska-trip-report-june-2018-new-itinerary.3690962/


----------



## CWdreamer

Here is the link to my ABD Scotland June 7-14, 2018 trip report.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/scotland-june-7-14-2018-trip-report.3693456/


----------



## sayhello

Link to my Enchanted China 2017 Trip Report:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...e-7-22-18-day-9-lijiang-river-riders.3613805/


----------



## EllinK

Link to my ABD Southwest Splendor June 2018 trip report:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/back-from-southwest-splendors-final-thoughts.3686957/


----------



## Kidoctr

Trip Report Enchanted China 9 - 21 Sep 2018
****Warning:  Big Spoiler Alert****

We're back from China and I've somewhat finished my vacation blog posts (still need to get some pictures off my husband's camera and waiting on the pictures from ABD).

Here's the summary page which includes links to each day's post, to our uploaded pictures/videos, and my final thoughts: http://kidoctr.blogspot.com/2018/09/adventures-by-disney-enchanted-china.html

Trip of a lifetime is an understatement.


----------



## Eastridge

Link to my Southern California Short Escape Oct. 4 2018 trip report

https://www.disboards.com/threads/so-cal-short-escape-10-4-2018-trip-report.3724783/


----------



## lilmissfoodie

DCL Northern European Cruise ABD add-on 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/northern-european-cruise-abd-add-on-trip-report.3725402/


----------



## Mathmagicland

Link to the April 2019 Japan AbD adventure, inaugural trip, report - no spoilers included 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/abd-japan-april-2019-inaugural-trip.3744594/


----------



## sayhello

Here's the link to my Trip Report for the September, 2018 Iceland Saga of the Midnight Sun ABD:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...omplete-day-7-river-rafting-farewell.3707838/


----------



## Steven G

Here's my So Cal Backstage Review with SW Galaxy's Edge included from Jun 9 to Jun 14.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/backstage-abd-review-with-swge.3754783/
This was during SWGE Reservation Time (before June 24th 2019).


----------



## RebelHawk

Link to my Norway July 2019 trip report. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/trip-report-norway-6-–-13-july-2019.3758494/


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Link to my Japan July 2019 trip report with Disney Park add-on:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...xtension-trip-report-and-impressions.3761991/


----------



## HI_Tig808

Link to our ABD Danube Oktoberfest River Cruise
https://www.disboards.com/threads/abd-oktoberfest-themed-danube-river-cruise-2019.3771071/


----------



## calypso726

Link to my Japan September 29, 2019 adults only ABD:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/japan-adults-only-9-29-19.3771628/


----------



## sayhello

Here's the link to my Japan ABD Trip Report - May 2019.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...ated-10-26-abd-day-10-tokyo-in-color.3750186/

Sayhello


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Here's a report from my Backstage Magic ABD, July 2019: 
*“That’s just a weird thing to be happy about”: A Backstage Magic ABD TR!*


----------



## Spencer Wright

Here is my PTR for May, Super Excited!!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...land-resort-may-2020-pre-trip-report.3788880/
link also in signature


----------



## Stuchang

Japan 2019

Day 1 - Konnichiwa Kyoto
Day 2 - Bamboo Beauty
Day 3 - Gateway to Peace
Day 4 - Bento Momento
Day 5 - Do You Dohyo
Day 6 - Go Shirakawa Go!
Day 7 - Seaside Bound
Day 8 - Slurps Up!


----------



## Deb Stoltman

KLondon said:


> Okay - Here are mine:
> 
> Number 1 - London/Paris - Cities of Knights and Lights
> 
> Number 2 - Costa Rica - Path to Pura Vida
> 
> Number 3 - U.S.A. - Southwest Splendors (Arizona/Utah) trip report


I love your trip reports.  Easy to read with a great sense of humor.  So well written!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Alaska 2021 -

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...r-the-less-adventurous.3841855/#post-63094707


----------



## jimmymc

Dis Exclusive Backstage Magic, July 2022, with a long pre-trip on my own: https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...xclusive-backstage-magic-trip-report.3896187/


----------



## lmgustafson

Link to our Norway (August 2022) trip report.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/abd-norway-trip-review-august-2022.3893304/


----------

